# Protocatechuic aldehyde preparation by vanillin demethylation ???



## Joker_333 (Jul 6, 2022)

Has anyone done this reaction with good yield using pyridine or triethylamine?


----------



## William Dampier

Chinese patents use pyridine.


----------



## Joker_333

William Dampier said:


> Chinese patents use pyridine.



William Dampierpyridine is expensive


----------

